# strawberry nevus



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

hi my daughter is 9 weeks, and at 4 weeks developed a strawberry nevus by her mouth. this has gradually become bigger and more raised. it looks very red and everyone keeps asking me what she's done to her face!

is there any treatment for them? 

how big will it get/when do they stop growing?

when do they dissapear?

thanks for your help

jobie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jobie

Alexandra had a strawberry mark which went when she was about 5 (she is left with a flat whitened area..although on her face it is by her hair line). My GP said it would go by the time she was 2  . It grew until she was a few mths old. It would also sometimes change colour from dark to bright red.

When she had this mark I found that it got worse in the summer time. I was asked my a number of people what she had done to her face   It used to really upset me.

There is no treatment unless there is medical reasons..so as it is by her mouth see your GP so he/she can keep an eye on it.

Jxx


----------



## karenuk (Aug 17, 2003)

hi jobie
i have sent you a personal message,but dont think they went.
just wanted to tell you i have a boy who will be 2 next month,and he has a large strawberry nevus down one side of his face and abit down the other side,and i to get the comment what has he done to his face,but he is such a happy boy.
the good news is it dos go,my little boys has faded so much to what it was ,its not till you get out the old photos you see just how much.
i just hope that it has gone before he starts school,as i am really worried about teasing etc,but he has such a lovely personality i hope the other kids see pass the nevus.
take care karen


----------

